# Remote Start Retrofit



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

With winter coming I've been considering the idea of adding the remote start option onto my '11 (which unfortunately didnt come with it).

Dealer wants to charge $400 plus about $300-$400 labor for installation..

I can buy the kit online for $230: https://www.volkswagen-parts.com/pr...=1306&osCsid=b8a3aff57b05a840ede7e35f93aa0304

So my question is, is this something I can do myself, or would there be special equipment involved that only the dealer has? I've put remote starters in other vehicles but they were aftermarket kits onto older vehicles. I can't find any install manual online... The kit comes with a new key fob which I assume would need to also be programmed to my routan.

Has anyone done this before themselves? If anyone could weigh in on how difficult this might be I would appreciate the input! Thanks!


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

The remote start installation requires the dealers StarSCAN tool to program it. You might be able to do some of the installation yourself. PDF Instructions: http://www.speedshare.org/download.php?id=DE7DA3141


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

This upgrade requires a WIN replacement, if you replace the WIN it will leave your van ignitionless, meaning you can't start it. The WIN is married to the vehicle in the software. You MIGHT be able to install everything less the WIN but I'm not sure how the additional wiring would effect the rest of the system. What I would do is visit another dealer and ask them, if they give you the same deal, THEN ask them if they will install it if YOU SUPPLY the kit.


----------



## wzad (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks guys... That was the info I was looking for. Definitely looks more involved than what I'm capable of. Might just pay the dealer for this and save the hassle


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

It's one of my favorite options that came on our SEL, I'd recommend it. With ours it will turn on the heat or a/c based on the temp.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

